# migrare a default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti!

quando faccio un emerge mi esce sempre il messaggio:

```
!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Use eselect profile to update your profile.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib

To upgrade do the following steps:

The amd64 17.1 profiles switch to a more standard 'no SYMLINK_LIB'

multilib layout, and require an explicit migration.

The migration is performed using the app-portage/unsymlink-lib tool.

The following steps can be used to upgrade your system:
```

Ho quindi seguito i vari passi.

```
unsymlink-lib --analyze

Analyzing files installed into lib & lib64...

directories that will be moved to /lib/:

        firmware

        gentoo

        grub

        modprobe.d

        netifrc

        rc

        rcscripts

        systemd

        udev

        (+ 0 files)

directories whose contents will be split between /lib/ and /lib64/:

orphan dirs/files (not owned by any package) that will be moved to /lib/:

        cpp

        modules

directories that will be moved to /usr/lib/:

        crda

        gcc

        llvm

        locale

        pm-utils

        portage

        python-exec

        python3.10

        python3.7

        python3.8

        python3.9

        rust

        sysctl.d

        sysusers.d

        tmpfiles.d

        (+ 3 files)

directories whose contents will be split between /usr/lib/ and /usr/lib64/:

        go

        systemd

orphan dirs/files (not owned by any package) that will be moved to /usr/lib/:

        .keep

        asterisk

        cracklib_dict.hwm

        cracklib_dict.pwd

        cracklib_dict.pwi

        hotplug

        libxslt-plugins

        pango

        proftpd

        python2.4

        python2.6

        python3.1

        python3.2

        python3.6

        rustlib

orphan dirs/files (not owned by any package) that will be kept in /usr/lib64/:

        libdb.so

directories that will be moved to /usr/local/lib/:

        (+ 0 files)

directories whose contents will be split between /usr/local/lib/ and /usr/local/lib64/:

orphan dirs/files (not owned by any package) that will be moved to /usr/local/lib/:

        .keep

Warning: no lib32 paths found. This is fine if you are running no-multilib,

otherwise this is suspicious.

The state has been saved and the migration is ready to proceed.

To initiate it, please run:

        /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/unsymlink-lib --migrate

Please do not perform any changes to the system at this point.

If you performed any changes, please rerun the analysis.
```

Quando vado a dare il comando con l'opzione --migrate ottengo:

```
/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/unsymlink-lib --migrate

[/lib32] & /lib -> /lib.new ...

[/usr/lib32] & /usr/lib -> /usr/lib.new ...

cp: '/usr/lib/locale' e '/usr/lib.new/locale' sono lo stesso file

Non-successful return from cp: 1

An error occurred while creating the "lib.new" directories. Please look

at the backtrace following this message for details. The partially

created "lib.new" directories were left in case they were useful

for determining the cause of the error.

Once you determine the cause of the error and would like to retry,

please use the --force-rollback action to reset your system.
```

Non capisco cosa significhi questo errore, in quanto /usr/lib.new la crea questo script.

Potete darmi una mano, per cortesia?

Molte grazie,

Lorenzo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
cp: '/usr/lib/locale' e '/usr/lib.new/locale' sono lo stesso file

Non-successful return from cp: 1 
```

Questo errore puo' capitare se le /usr/lib.new e' un link a /usr/lib, ora purtroppo io non so come funziona unsymlink-lib ma il messaggio dice 

 *Quote:*   

> An error occurred while creating the "lib.new" directories. Please look
> 
> at the backtrace following this message for details. The partially
> 
> created "lib.new" directories were left in case they were useful
> ...

 

C'era dell'altro dopo questo messaggio che ci permette di capire di piu'?

----------

## sacchi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp: '/usr/lib/locale' e '/usr/lib.new/locale' sono lo stesso file
> 
> ...

 

Ciao,

grazie per l'aiuto!

No, ho postato l'intero messaggio.

Il problema è che /usr/lib.new non esiste prima di lanciare lo script; /usr/lib.new la crea lo script stesso!

Ho avviato la migrazione con --pretend così da far stampare cosa sta per fare.

Posto il tutto:

```
unsymlink-lib --analyze

Analyzing files installed into lib & lib64...

directories that will be moved to /lib/:

        firmware

        gentoo

        grub

        modprobe.d

        netifrc

        rc

        rcscripts

        systemd

        udev

        (+ 0 files)

directories whose contents will be split between /lib/ and /lib64/:

orphan dirs/files (not owned by any package) that will be moved to /lib/:

        cpp

        modules

directories that will be moved to /usr/lib/:

        crda

        gcc

        llvm

        locale

        pm-utils

        portage

        python-exec

        python3.10

        python3.7

        python3.8

        python3.9

        rust

        sysctl.d

        sysusers.d

        tmpfiles.d

        (+ 3 files)

directories whose contents will be split between /usr/lib/ and /usr/lib64/:

        go

        systemd

orphan dirs/files (not owned by any package) that will be moved to /usr/lib/:

        .keep

        asterisk

        cracklib_dict.hwm

        cracklib_dict.pwd

        cracklib_dict.pwi

        hotplug

        libxslt-plugins

        pango

        proftpd

        python2.4

        python2.6

        python3.1

        python3.2

        python3.6

        rustlib

orphan dirs/files (not owned by any package) that will be kept in /usr/lib64/:

        libdb.so

directories that will be moved to /usr/local/lib/:

        (+ 0 files)

directories whose contents will be split between /usr/local/lib/ and /usr/local/lib64/:

orphan dirs/files (not owned by any package) that will be moved to /usr/local/lib/:

        .keep

Warning: no lib32 paths found. This is fine if you are running no-multilib,

otherwise this is suspicious.

The state has been saved and the migration is ready to proceed.

To initiate it, please run:

        /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/unsymlink-lib --migrate

Please do not perform any changes to the system at this point.

If you performed any changes, please rerun the analysis.
```

```
unsymlink-lib --pretend --migrate

Those are the actions that would be performed:

mkdir /lib.new

cp -a --reflink=auto -- /lib32/. /lib/gentoo /lib/systemd /lib/modules /lib/rc /lib/udev /lib/modprobe.d /lib/cpp /lib/rcscripts /lib/netifrc /lib/firmware /lib/grub /lib.new/

mkdir /usr/lib.new

cp -a --reflink=auto -- /usr/lib32/. /usr/lib/hotplug /usr/lib/python3.2 /usr/lib/os-release /usr/lib/python3.8 /usr/lib/asterisk /usr/lib/.keep /usr/lib/rustlib-1.49.0 /usr/lib/portage /usr/lib/pango /usr/lib/crda /usr/lib/gcc /usr/lib/cracklib_dict.pwi /usr/lib/proftpd /usr/lib/python3.1 /usr/lib/libpasswdqc.so /usr/lib/pm-utils /usr/lib/rust /usr/lib/python3.7 /usr/lib/llvm /usr/lib/python-exec /usr/lib/sysctl.d /usr/lib/python3.9 /usr/lib/sysusers.d /usr/lib/go /usr/lib/python2.6 /usr/lib/cracklib_dict.pwd /usr/lib/python2.4 /usr/lib/libxslt-plugins /usr/lib/systemd /usr/lib/cracklib_dict.hwm /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d /usr/lib/python3.10 /usr/lib/rustlib /usr/lib/locale /usr/lib/python3.6 /usr/lib.new/

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image/png.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/sha512.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/mime/quotedprintable.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/mime

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/unicode/utf8.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/unicode

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/container/ring.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/container

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/aes.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug/pe.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/des.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/container/heap.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/container

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/errors.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/csv.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/doc.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math/rand.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/rsa.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/database/sql/driver.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/database/sql

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash/fnv.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress/flate.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash/adler32.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sync/atomic.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sync

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/unicode.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/archive/tar.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/archive

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/mime.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/runtime/debug.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/runtime

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/smtp.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math/bits.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/runtime/trace.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/runtime

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/testing.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug/macho.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/os.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/path.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/time.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/dsa.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/unicode/utf16.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/unicode

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sort.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/rc4.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/container/list.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/container

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/regexp/syntax.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/regexp

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/subtle.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/constant.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/syscall.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/textproto.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net

rm /usr/lib.new/systemd/system-shutdown/nutshutdown

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/systemd/system-shutdown

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/rpc.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image/color/palette.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image/color

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/printer.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/base32.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug/plan9obj.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/testing/internal/testdeps.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/testing/internal

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/text/template.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/text

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/pem.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image/draw.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug/elf.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image/gif.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bytes.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/path/filepath.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/path

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/hex.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress/bzip2.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/json.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/types.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/internal/reflectlite.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/internal

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/rand.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image/jpeg.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/mail.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug/gosym.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/runtime/pprof.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/runtime

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sync.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http/fcgi.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/runtime.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bufio.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/expvar.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/hmac.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/strings.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress/gzip.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/binary.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/log/syslog.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/log

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/index/suffixarray.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/index

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math/cmplx.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/os/user.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/os

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/ecdsa.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/build.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/io/ioutil.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/io

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/text/template/parse.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/text/template

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/sha256.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http/cgi.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/reflect.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/testing/iotest.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/testing

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/x509.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress/zlib.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/os/exec.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/os

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http/httptrace.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/xml.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/url.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http/pprof.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/context.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug/dwarf.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/debug

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/rpc/jsonrpc.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/rpc

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/tls.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/database/sql.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/database

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/ed25519.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/ast.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http/cookiejar.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/fmt.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http/httputil.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/archive/zip.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/archive

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/asn1.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/parser.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image/color.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/sha1.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/regexp.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress/lzw.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/compress

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/html.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/io.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/cipher.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash/maphash.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash/crc32.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/strconv.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/token.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/base64.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/testing/quick.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/testing

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/x509/pkix.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/x509

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/ascii85.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash/crc64.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/hash

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding/gob.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/encoding

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/image.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/os/signal.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/os

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/flag.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/md5.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/scanner.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto/elliptic.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http/httptest.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/net/http

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/importer.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/crypto.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/mime/multipart.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/mime

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/log.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/text/scanner.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/text

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go/format.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/go

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math/big.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/math

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/html/template.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/html

rm /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/text/tabwriter.gox

rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib.new/go/10.2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/text

mkdir /usr/local/lib.new

cp -a --reflink=auto -- /usr/local/lib32/. /usr/local/lib/.keep /usr/local/lib.new/

ln -s -f -T lib.new /lib

ln -s -f -T lib.new /usr/lib

ln -s -f -T lib.new /usr/local/lib
```

```
/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/unsymlink-lib --migrate

[/lib32] & /lib -> /lib.new ...

[/usr/lib32] & /usr/lib -> /usr/lib.new ...

cp: '/usr/lib/locale' e '/usr/lib.new/locale' sono lo stesso file

Non-successful return from cp: 1

An error occurred while creating the "lib.new" directories. Please look

at the backtrace following this message for details. The partially

created "lib.new" directories were left in case they were useful

for determining the cause of the error.

Once you determine the cause of the error and would like to retry,

please use the --force-rollback action to reset your system.  
```

Posso aiutare in altro modo?

Molte grazie!

Lorenzo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa conosco troppo poco questo tool l'ho fatto andare 2 volte sui miei pc e non ho avuto errori.

Ti consiglio di postare sul forum internazionale (in inglese) sicuramente qualcuno sapra' darti una mano.

----------

